# Todays herping Pic's



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

I did some more Herping today and ended up being a really good day. I when't to one of my herping spots and when first got there we saw numbers of Eastern Water Skinks, Eastern Water Dragons, Copper- Tailed Skinks i didn't bother with photographing them. I ended up with a pic of Two Eastern Water Dragon (_Physignathus lesueurii lesueurii_) one that was a sleep in a hole in a rock and one that was sunning itself on a branch. Also found a Broad- Tailed Gecko (_Phyllurus platurus_) that was in a tiny little crack. Also started to walk in some Sandy Heath and saw one Mainland She-Oak Skink (_Cyclodomorphus _michaeli) but ran away before i could get pic's. Then i saw one run across the ground soo i ran and had to pic it up, or it would off got away from me like the one before. This was the first time i have encounted this specie in the wild, i was soo stoked.
I hope you enjoy.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome! wish there wher any good spots around here with anything different, just water skinks and garden skinks


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice what a great days herping! Im going in the holidays!


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

Mainland She-Oak Skink (_Cyclodomorphus michaeli_).


----------



## gecko-mad (Sep 19, 2009)

do you have pictures of the habitat?


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

Last two of the Mainland She-Oak Skink (_Cyclodomorphus michaeli_).
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

gecko-mad said:


> do you have pictures of the habitat?


Nah i have to start to remember to take pic's of the Habitat's.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 19, 2009)

im so jeleous. wish there were good herping spots down south at phillip island


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

ADZz_93 said:


> im so jeleous. wish there were good herping spots down south at phillip island


Just keep looking you might find something.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 19, 2009)

She-oaks are always good to find, I havn't come across one in a while...


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

JasonL said:


> She-oaks are always good to find, I havn't come across one in a while...


Yea I was soo stoked when i saw one and then i saw another one and got to photograph it.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 19, 2009)

ADZz_93 said:


> im so jeleous. wish there were good herping spots down south at phillip island


 You should be able to find some good spots there ...keep looking ...


----------



## reptilefan95 (Sep 19, 2009)

well im the inner west not many spots here  but i cant wait to go up to my house past coffs def some reptile [email protected]


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> well im the inner west not many spots here  but i cant wait to go up to my house past coffs def some reptile [email protected]


Make sure you post pic's off your finds when you go up there, deffinatly will find some stuff.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ADZz_93 (Sep 19, 2009)

mmm, u sometimes see rbb's, copperheads and tigers, but bot many.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Sep 19, 2009)

Wow mate great pics.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

ADZz_93 said:


> mmm, u sometimes see rbb's, copperheads and tigers, but bot many.


Thats allright im yet to see a copperhead or a Tiger.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

W.T.BUY said:


> Wow mate great pics.


Thanks mate, im glad you liked them.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 19, 2009)

nice pics tim, that she oak is awsome, you gotta get habitat shots soon. I went out today, only saw marsh snakes and an echidna, plus my brother saw a small eyed under a piece of tin and we saw a few skinks


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> nice pics tim, that she oak is awsome, you gotta get habitat shots soon. I went out today, only saw marsh snakes and an echidna, plus my brother saw a small eyed under a piece of tin and we saw a few skinks


First she oak i have seen, yea i allways forget to take pic's off the habitat, i will have to start doing it now since everbody always asks. Still nice finds Ryan.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Sel (Sep 19, 2009)

Where bouts did u go Tim?


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

mzsel said:


> where bouts did u go tim?


pm sent!!!!


----------



## Sel (Sep 19, 2009)

Lol..wonder who he Pmed... it wasnt me ..:shock:


----------



## Acrochordus (Sep 19, 2009)

MzSel said:


> Lol..wonder who he Pmed... it wasnt me ..:shock:


Sorry MzSel just Pm'ed you then.
Thanks Tim.


----------

